# Authentic flute sounds FROM SAMPLES



## onmadegringo (Sep 14, 2019)

hi how do i get the good sound off tunies on soundtrack OST type tune? I have been trying for days or weeks to bring in the piccollo sound and fail again and again on the realistic wind sound, which unfortunately I would never get with the samples. Please help for the authentic flute sound!


----------



## d.healey (Sep 14, 2019)

100% Realistic flute


----------



## onmadegringo (Sep 14, 2019)

doesnt look Like you understand this. I clearly for samplers and more


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 14, 2019)

onmadegringo said:


> doesnt look Like you understand this. I clearly for samplers and more


Hmm..look just reading your first post, I have problems myself understanding you. Can you maybe point out whats the issue you have? Probably the phrasing? and I am not paraphrasing here..


----------



## rottoy (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm for samplers and I take whatever piccolo tunies I can get.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 14, 2019)

You're never gonna get a good piccolo sound out of a tuna, no matter what you try.

Seriously though Gringo, where are you from? Your english is extremely confusing. Truly realistic flute sounds require a *live flute player*, as d.healey implied. Everything you can do on samples consists of phrasing, dynamics and expression.

EDIT: Finally, you have another thread about sample libraries that you're not replying to. It is difficult to have a clear conversation like this.


----------

